# Main > General Discussion >  Help on getting through Artist block??

## LincolnHolmes

So I've been drawing maps for a little over a month now and for some reason I feel like I'm getting nowhere. I am aware that results don't happen within a month, and I'm not worried about my artistic ability. The problem is that I feel like I'm drawing the same map over and over again even though their different each time. It is starting to get annoying. Does anyone have any ideas on how to "mix up" my maps to make them more interesting and so I can get through this Roadblock?? 

Thanks! 
- Lincoln  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chick

Sure, go read more tutorials!   There are dozens of ways to do things, and a lot of them are explained in various tutorials in the How To section of this forum.

To get you started, there is a great tutorial in the sticky section of Tutorials, called 
Quickstart Guide to Fantasy Mapping: http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=4276

From there, go to 
Hand Drawn Mapping for the Artistically Challenged: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=10655

Once you have completed those two tutorials, you'll be well on your way!! 

And be sure not to miss 
How to Get Your Rivers in the Right Place:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=3822

and 
The Most Common Reality Errors:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=30156

Have fun and I'll look forward to seeing your first map post!

----------


## waldronate

One quick way to get practice is to check out some of the mapmaking requests. Let the person know that you're looking to practice and that the results may not quite be what they were hoping for. Some folks will be very pleased to get any assistance at all (some will whine about quality, but you will still have had the practice). Working to someone else's specification is a sure way to get to try new things!

----------


## LincolnHolmes

I'd never even considered that! Thanks for the tip! I'll be sure to try that out as soon as I can. 
Thanks a heap  :Very Happy:

----------


## jpstod

Are you sharing them?
Are you creating for your own Campaign?
Try doing what I am doing right now...Recreate some older maps from Moduals for others for use in Digital Format

----------


## ChickPea

You can always try one of the monthly challenges too. They're fab for pushing you to try new things and you can bring that experience to your own map-making. More info in the challenges folder.

----------

